# Info on grandpa



## coolusername (May 30, 2019)

I tried to get a answer on this but can't seem to find one here. He was in Vietnam and was a SF medic and he passed away in 2017. And he never talked about his service and I googled him and found out he was in Buk Nam (think it's spelled correctly but not entirely sure). Anyone have any information about him? If allowed and you are in a capacity to find out, I will pm you his name, I would love to find out more, he was a hero to me.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 31, 2019)

Sounds like an awesome inspiration as a Grandfather!


----------



## Devildoc (May 31, 2019)

Some of the ancient silver backs should come on to help; but at first blush, reach out to the Special Forces Association.  I know they have helped others in this situation (they helped me out some).


----------



## coolusername (May 31, 2019)

Ok thanks devildoc and Tinman he was amazing


----------



## Gunz (May 31, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Some of the ancient silver backs should come on to help; but at first blush, reach out to the Special Forces Association.  I know they have helped others in this situation (they helped me out some).




Wot is this "ancient silverbacks" shit?


----------



## Devildoc (May 31, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Wot is this "ancient silverbacks" shit?



Well, I was thinking @x SF med .... interesting that hit a nerve with you.  Very interesting.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 31, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Well, I was thinking @x SF med .... interesting that hit a nerve with you.  Very interesting.


Silver head would be the proper term for Mr Troll. No silver yet on his back.



TMI?

LL


----------



## Gunz (May 31, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Well, I was thinking @x SF med .... interesting that hit a nerve with you.  Very interesting.



Well...One would think, based on the above, that you view _Vietnam veterans_ as "ancient silverbacks."

I mean, if you consider a young man like @x SF med "ancient," then WTF are we? Maybe I should be digging my grave in the backyard right now...


----------



## Devildoc (May 31, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Well...One would think, based on the above, that you view _Vietnam veterans_ as "ancient silverbacks."
> 
> I mean, if you consider a young man like @x SF med "ancient," then WTF are we? Maybe I should be digging my grave in the backyard right now...



I know, I know....

In all seriousness, I was actually just giving that some thought. That was a long fucking war.  We had Americans in country for 20 years. Age span of Vietnam veterans is incredible.  You are on one end of the spectrum, having been there in the seventies. Another Vietnam veteran might be...mid to late 80s now.


----------



## medicchick (May 31, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> I know, I know....
> 
> In all seriousness, I was actually just giving that some thought. That was a long fucking war.  We had Americans in country for 20 years. Age span of Vietnam veterans is incredible.  You are on one end of the spectrum, having been there in the seventies. Another Vietnam veteran might be...mid to late 80s now.


It's no different from now. There are kids serving and fighting in the exact same areas their parents did with the GWOT kicked off in 2001.


----------



## Devildoc (May 31, 2019)

medicchick said:


> It's no different from now. There are kids serving and fighting in the exact same areas their parents did with the GWOT kicked off in 2001.



No, you are absolutely right.  18 years is a really long time.  Hopefully it won't go to three generations.


----------



## Gunz (May 31, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> I know, I know....
> 
> In all seriousness, I was actually just giving that some thought. That was a long fucking war.  We had Americans in country for 20 years. Age span of Vietnam veterans is incredible.  You are on one end of the spectrum, having been there in the seventies. Another Vietnam veteran might be...mid to late 80s now.




Point is, "ancient" is relative. I was at the American Legion yesterday drinking beer with a 94-year-old 82nd AB WW2 veteran who's jokes were funnier than half the shit I see on Shadowspear...


----------



## DA SWO (May 31, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Point is, "ancient" is relative. I was at the American Legion yesterday drinking beer with a 94-year-old 82nd AB WW2 veteran who's jokes were funnier than half the shit I *post* on Shadowspear...



FIFY

You can file for his military records with the depository in Saint Louis.


----------



## Gunpowder (May 31, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> I know, I know....
> 
> In all seriousness, I was actually just giving that some thought. That was a long fucking war.  We had Americans in country for 20 years. Age span of Vietnam veterans is incredible.  You are on one end of the spectrum, having been there in the seventies. Another Vietnam veteran might be...mid to late 80s now.


Nam in 67-68...Pop is 83 now...Korea in 52'...there's gonna be some head scratching on this one


----------



## Gunpowder (May 31, 2019)

Hopefully this helps... Official Personnel Folders (OPF), Archival Holdings and Access


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 1, 2019)

PM sent with info.


----------

